# Ganguro Kogal Japanese Girl look :)  <for halloween>



## rebekah (Sep 26, 2007)

haha so on halloween i'm going to be one of those japanese girls that looks like this





so i decided to practice!













i plan on getting a blonde wig and some crazy beads and stuff..
what do you think


----------



## rebekah (Sep 26, 2007)

ummm why did my FOTD get moved into Say Cheese? I am not showing off pictures of my every day life i'm showing off the makeup that I did for today and I want feedback on it. 

Whats the dealy?


----------



## frocher (Sep 26, 2007)

If you don't list what you used it will be moved to Say Cheese.  FOTD requires a list of products.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2007)

You have to put the makeup products you used for it to go in FOTD

I think your pics are pretty creative


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2007)

*giggles like crazy*  I love Ganguro girls.  I am so oddly fascinated with the whole look.  You did a great job.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 26, 2007)

This looks like fun!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks like you got the right direction. I love Ganguro girls as well, they're so ridiculous, it's fascinating.


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 26, 2007)

how do they get so tan..er..brown!?

i was gonna do this last year!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJUDYx* 

 
_how do they get so tan..er..brown!?

i was gonna do this last year!_

 
Tanning beds I imagine, or fake tans.

I was watching an episode of the BBC's Japanorama, which feature a segment on Ganguros/Kogals, and often times they just use a darker foundation or face paint. Sort of like fashionable blackface.


----------



## silverblackened (Sep 26, 2007)

Usually fake tans, the kind in a bottle that you spread/spray all over your body - some of them do this on their face as well, others find a matching foundation (and I do mean matching; they're very particular!).

One thing, rebekah, is that they usually fake tan/paint in their natural lipline as well, and the white lipstick goes on top in a smaller, more "kissy face" sort of shape. Kind of like Clara Bow, LOL. The example pic you posted shows the lips quite clearly, if you're planning to copy that part. Also, I can't tell if it's just the bad lighting in your photos, but the edges of your white eye make-up look blended in and blurry - Ganguro girls usually like the lines sharp and contrast obvious.

Of course, this is your interpretation of the look, and if you like your version better, go for it.


----------



## rebekah (Sep 26, 2007)

hey silverblackened, yeah i did paint over my natural lipline, i'm not too sure what you mean.

and yes i haven't gotten the correct makeup that i will be using on halloween to really recreate the look but i plan on not smudging the eye makeup at all.

thanks guys


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 26, 2007)

haha i love it!  i think you did a great job!


----------



## rebekah (Sep 27, 2007)

thank you


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 27, 2007)

A tip, something I've seen in many Gangruo/Kogal ladies, is the use of neon pinks/greens/yellows/oranges and glitter chunks under the eyes. Something to consider...


----------



## silverblackened (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_hey silverblackened, yeah i did paint over my natural lipline, i'm not too sure what you mean._

 
If you look at the example pic you posted: her white lipstick is drawn well _inside_ her natural lip line for a smaller-looking mouth, especially on top and in the corners, whereas your lipstick seems to cover all of your lips. What I meant by painting in your natural lip line was covering the "excess space" on your lips around the smaller lipsticked area with your fake tan/foundation/whatever it is you're using on the rest of your face (not with the lipstick). Hope this was clearer!


----------



## rebekah (Sep 28, 2007)

oh okay i never noticed that on any other ganguro pics but i see wwaht you mean now


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 28, 2007)

One thing I noticed that the first picture had that you didn`t replicate was the location of the arch of the black, or basically the shape. You put it quite far to the outside, whereas in the first picture it`s actually pretty close to the nose. Take a look and you`ll see what I mean. As well, the white has a arch that does go more to the outside, so it kind of contrasts with the shape of the black. Hope that helped a bit.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2007)

Fantastic idea for Halloween!  Great approach with your makeup.  Helpful feedback as well.  

Those girls are really just the strangest combo of Pam Anderson, blackface (not something that needs to come back) and Anime.  I am curious as to how that look evolved.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 28, 2007)

great idea and great job!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Those girls are really just the strangest combo of Pam Anderson, blackface (not something that needs to come back) and Anime._

 
That is probably the best description I have heard of them.


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 29, 2007)

thats..kinda...scary...

never seen those girls before? are they like a gang or sumthing or its just their makeup? lol


----------



## kimmy (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Fantastic idea for Halloween!  Great approach with your makeup.  Helpful feedback as well.  

Those girls are really just the strangest combo of Pam Anderson, blackface (not something that needs to come back) and Anime.  I am curious as to how that look evolved._

 
i read somewhere that they're supposed to be kind of like americanized harajuku girls, which supposedly explains the fake tan, bleached hair and french tips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i'm not positive...that's all hearsay i think. 

anyhow, i like how you did your makeup. what did you use on your lips to make them so white?


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i read somewhere that they're supposed to be kind of like americanized harajuku girls, which supposedly explains the fake tan, bleached hair and french tips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm not positive...that's all hearsay i think. 

anyhow, i like how you did your makeup. what did you use on your lips to make them so white?_

 
That's what it is in many ways. It's a rebellion against Japanese female archtypes, and since many Japanese youth have a fascination with all things foreign (especially American) it's only natural that something so glamourized here and frowned upon there would gain such a cult status.


----------



## user79 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPhqO...elated&search=

Here's a video that explains the evolution of Japenese female fashion, especially the Ganguro girls.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPhqO...elated&search=

Here's a video that explains the evolution of Japenese female fashion, especially the Ganguro girls._

 
Ugh, I love that show.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 8, 2007)

ooh, I was considering doing this for Halloween also!


----------



## Kaylin_Marie (Oct 12, 2007)

It looks good!  The only thing I would change is I would *consider*trying out some of the suggestions on the lips.  It looks great but kind of gives me a more "mod" impression. Try the clara bow look, see how you like it.  Looks awesome though, great interpretation.  Would love to see the look again when you buy the wig and all the other stuff!!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 24, 2007)

lmao =)) i love it!


----------



## bellasera (Dec 29, 2007)

That is so cute and creative!  I love original Halloween costumes


----------

